# Shingrix Shingles Vaccination



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

Is the Shingrix Shingle Vaccine available in Italy?


----------



## MrNiceGuy (12 mo ago)

I am not a doctor, but from public sources _yes_ since 2021 the Shingrix vaccine has been available in Italy. It is given to people over the age of 50 or to some people above 18 who are particularly at risk. By the way Shingles in Italian is called Herpes Zoster or sometimes Fuoco di Sant'Antonio.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

MrNiceGuy said:


> I am not a doctor, but from public sources _yes_ since 2021 the Shingrix vaccine has been available in Italy. It is given to people over the age of 50 or to some people above 18 who are particularly at risk. By the way Shingles in Italian is called Herpes Zoster or sometimes Fuoco di Sant'Antonio.


Thank you.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

MrNiceGuy said:


> ...or sometimes Fuoco di Sant'Antonio.


That could also be the name of a nice Chianti.


----------

